# Removal Urolift Clips



## Crawlspace324 (Feb 28, 2019)

We have a patient that the urolift procedure did not work well for, and he would like to have the clips removed.  This is the first time since we started doing the procedure that this will be done, and we're stumped on what code to use.  The closest we've been able to get is 52310.  Has anyone had experience with billing for removal of the clips?


----------



## Jessim929 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm curious to this as well. My colleague was supposed to ask the Urolift people at the AUA conference this past weekend. I'll have to ask her if she did.


----------



## Jessim929 (Feb 28, 2019)

My colleague DID ask the Urolift reps about clip removal - it is apparently "bundled" into the insertions. There is no actual code for it. 

I had also had her ask about modifiers for failed clips, and there's none of that either.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Feb 28, 2019)

I have also heard that there is no code for it, but I wonder why the CPT book states underneath code 52442 "to report removal of implants use 52310"?  Confusing.


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Mar 19, 2019)

Our Urolift rep. told us to use 52310 for the removal. Just an FYI the 52310 is bundled into other procedures if you are performing them the same day.


----------

